# Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2011



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Here we go again with the Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2011 (June 2nd to 7th).

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)

*The sales area*


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## s1214215 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for the beautiful showcase!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2011)

What an abundance of flowers !!!! Thanks for the great tour Brett!!!! Jean


----------



## ncart (Jun 3, 2011)

*O M G ! :drool::drool::drool:*


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Truly amazing!!!! :drool::drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Those vandaceous species (Rhynchostylis and Aerides) are to die for.. Just monstrous plants!!


----------



## valenzino (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for shareing...2 nice rohs also!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy to post the pics.. Enjoy..

Someone from Taiwan was selling a nicely varigated roth or hybrid of it (not sure as my friend who bought them was not at her shop).. Never seen anything like it before

Brett


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pictures with us of this wonderfull show.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 3, 2011)

wow! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Shiva (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of beautiful plants in there but I'm getting tired of seeing flowing rivers or Niagara Falls of cascading flowers of all the same colours. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Roth (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice pictures...

The white complex paph is a Tokyo blabla or hybrid of, from the TON originally. Was it Ching Hua who exhibited it?

I know that hangianum from two years ago, I think it made a very short stay at soi siep phaonyothin before his current owner :rollhappy::rollhappy:

:evil::evil::evil:


The problem is not the niagara falls of phalaenopsis... The problem IS the phalaenopsis. Thais are no longer breeding vanda commercially, they just clone older varieties, with very little improvement. If I was them I would definitely forward vanda breeding, plenty of things to do... and drop those crazy phals that cannot survive well in most parts of Thailand.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 3, 2011)

So, are those Sophronitis/Cattleya crosses on pg two 4,000 Thai Bhat? That's like $130 USD! Right?


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2011)

Re: the Phals, I agree. In fact, I think my favorite in all of those was the delicate Habenaria medusa. 

Thanks for all those never-ending pics, Brett!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi

I agree on the Niagara falls displays.. I find them tiresomes, but they are not to please the tourists or orchidists. This is stuff for the Plebian masses. Easily pleased here by gaudy colours by which they can take snap shots.. see my pics if you dont believe. Also serve as very nice backdrops pics to His Majesty. The show is to celebrate His Majesty.

Phals will grow in Bangkok, just not a lot of them. A few heat loving species and primaries do well here. Many of the species and hybrids needing a cool period come from Thailands highland - yes Thailand has highlands and places where it drops below 0 celcius.

I have friends with nurseries near Pattaya growing speciosa, violacea etc.

No idea on the Paph complex.. Not of any interest to me. Would have been grown in the cooler parts of the country or in evapouratively cooled greenhouses (popular amongst the wealthier hobbyists). BKK gets to 18c during the cool season.

I am happy to post pics.. This show is worth going too. THere are shows in Thailand every month, but this is one of the best other than the Rose Garden Show (the week around 7th Dec) just outside Bangkok which is the best I think for buying from Taiwan, Thailand, Japan, Philipines, etc. 

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Ernie.. 

Nearly forgot.., thats a 4n Soph coccinea in the pic.by Hanajima orchids. I think your calculation sounds right

Some plants that come from Japan, and Taiwan are sky high prices here.. I saw Anguloa clowesii last year at the same price.. Why??? who knows as the only places it can grow are mountainous areas in Thailand. Yet, I have seen it for sale by Thais and in Malaysia since they were sold.

Brett


----------



## Ernie (Jun 3, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi Ernie..
> 
> Nearly forgot.., thats a 4n Soph coccinea in the pic.by Hanajima orchids. I think your calculation sounds right
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I thought the tag had a nothogenus on it, not straight coccinea. 

Anyone, what's the going rate on a 4n coccinea in the US these days? Alan Koch and Fred Clarke were line breeding these guys, no?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Brett. Now I understand why these displays are still around.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> [



Thanks for sharing. I need these chiloschistas!


----------



## wojtek (Jun 3, 2011)

What orchid is this?


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2011)

That's the Habenaria medusa, I believe. I love it!


----------



## Roth (Jun 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> So, are those Sophronitis/Cattleya crosses on pg two 4,000 Thai Bhat? That's like $130 USD! Right?





Ernie said:


> Fair enough. I thought the tag had a nothogenus on it, not straight coccinea.
> 
> Anyone, what's the going rate on a 4n coccinea in the US these days? Alan Koch and Fred Clarke were line breeding these guys, no?



There are a lot in the US, but the best are still in Japan, both 4n and 2n. Several growers still do selection in Japan, including TON. Now 130US is very expensive, a high quality one in Japan is about 200US... and those guys are not to the Japanese standard for the flower quality.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2011)

Heather said:


> That's the Habenaria medusa, I believe. I love it!


Yup, sure is! Me, too!!!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I need these chiloschistas!



Hi Eric

Its not hard to get Chilos that size here. Also easy to get flasks of them.

Brett


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 4, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Happy to post the pics.. Enjoy..
> 
> Someone from Taiwan was selling a nicely varigated roth or hybrid of it (not sure as my friend who bought them was not at her shop).. Never seen anything like it before
> 
> Brett



There are some stunning plants this year. My wife and I were there 2 years ago and going by your pics there were more interesting plants this year. Did you get any pics of the variegated roths?

Regards, Mick


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 4, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> There are some stunning plants this year. My wife and I were there 2 years ago and going by your pics there were more interesting plants this year. Did you get any pics of the variegated roths?
> 
> Regards, Mick



Hi Mick

Actually I thought this year was not as good as last year. Just my feeling though.

I did not take a pic of the varigated roth/roth hybrid. I am not a paph expert, so I may be wrong on what it is. 

I will ask my friend who bought them to take a pic. My camera was out of battery power when I saw them

Brett


----------



## Bolero (Jun 6, 2011)

That is phenomenal!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Mick 

I was somewhat off when I said a varigated roth hybrid.. I was a varigaeted Paph Harold Koopowitz. Still it was stunning. It was just in mid spike. I am no paph expert, so I apologise for the earlier bad ID.

Still it was amazing for a varigaeted paph, which I have seen enough of ,but never been impressed by before. They were imported from Taiwan. I will find out from whom.

I asked my friend for pics, but he already resold them.. Well not a big surprise.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 6, 2011)

The shows quite a sight Bolero (Daren?). Hope to see the like in Oz one day

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Hi Eric
> 
> Its not hard to get Chilos that size here. Also easy to get flasks of them.
> 
> Brett



Chiloschistas are not common here. If i could get some of the fragrant ones.. :drool:


----------

